# Experiences with smoking ganja in public ?



## Moonbaby

In NY you can smoke weed in Manhattan and no one looks twice. It’s been decriminalized and the cops don’t really give you trouble. 
California I imagine people giving the least amounts of fuck depending where you are
And that also goes for the other states that have legalized it for recreational use.
I always see a sign in legal states that say 
People are not allowed to smoke in public But only in a private residence. 

My question is 
What has been your experience smoking weed in America in different states ? 
Is it a regional attitude or is it more 
Person by person basis. 
Are people indifferent or perturbed? 
Obviously I’m not talking about smoking a j 
In the front of an elementary school when the kids come out. 

I like to smoke when I travel and I’m always anxious of the reaction I will get. 
I take edibles as well but sometimes those aren’t always available. 

Also I didn’t grow up a stoner 
I started smoking into my twenties so I don’t have the usually instincts lol. 

This is all because I want to smoke my weed vape (not an oil cartridge but actual grass) in the parking lot of this motel in Wyoming and am probably overthinking it lol.


----------



## Benji91

I was shocked how open and common it was in most places. Like, I was staying in some shitty hotel in the desert in Cali for a night last year and the receptionist was having a spliff outside. Similar thing happened in Tennessee. 

I've never really had any dramas smoking in public in America, but always made sure I was pretty isolated and (on my most recent trip) only really smoked in states where it was legal (because American authorities terrify me).

I guess it all depends on where you are, your level of confidence and whose around you. From an outsiders perspective though, most people I came across where pretty chill as long as you weren't blowing it in their face.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

It's 2019 baby, we eatin ass & smokin grass. Don't worry about it. This is only my outlook on it, doesn't mean you're not gonna get harassed. I've been chiefing bowls since 95 in public like it's always been acceptable. Mainly because I believe that's how you remove the stigma. Be the change you want to see in the world or some shit like that.


----------



## blank

Speaking for the deep south there is a solid chance some random person passing by will call the police on you. They're fucking weird about it.


----------



## Jackthereaper

Speaking for all of michigan and just about anywhere else i go nobody gives two shits. I smoke blunts so its not like its super obvious, but the worst problem i had was getting kicked out of renn fest (i dont really like cosplay anyway). 

Ive gotten bitched at by dutch people the most. It seems like every time i walk through amsterdam smoking weed some snooty dutch person has to say something to me. I usually ablige them with a friendly canadian “go fuck your hat” and walk away to perplexed looks. 

I got some dirty looks in paris last time i visited, but we were smoking on le coulee vert and i felt it was a bad idea from the get go. No cops or anything, just dirty looks. Anywhere else in the city i had no issues with, i even walked past machine gun armed police with a lit blunt, not even a peep. 

Remember ymmv, and i usually dress up when traveling overseas (french cuffs, a loud vest, borsalino hat, seamless wholecut oxfords etc) and ive found it keeps me out of peoples eye.


----------



## BradKajukenbo

Here in Redding, you can't just walk down the street blazing up. Thats a public intox charge. Can't smoke it in any parks or near schools, daycare centers, churches or anywhere children can be present. The only time people smoke it in public is on 4/20 at HempFest in Eureka


----------



## VariedValue

I've never had any issues on the west coast other than some smaller towns on the outskirts of the tri county area in Cali that were fed up w the farms in the area. South east though, fuck no. I'm not playing that game. I just recently started smoking dab carts out in the open in Florida but won't push it past that


----------



## VariedValue

Oh and some parts of Colorado were super quick to jump on any traveler or dirty kid type


----------



## Maxnomad

Ill take it away from groups of people still. Like a brown bag

Theres dry counties in co still


----------



## roughdraft

if you are FEELING paranoid you will not enjoy it


----------



## croc

I smoke in public regularly but really play it by ear and use a cig one hitter. If ur walking along a street w passing cars and not many pedestrians, or somewhere open and airy n using that type of one hitter, no one would notice. 
Sometime looking around to find a hidden away spot somewhere is more likely to draw attention. But if ur gonna have a hard time being discrete and confident smoking in public, slipping away somewhere might be better. 

The very limited time I was on the west coast it seemed to be more strict about smoking in public than in nyc... Unless ur like right in the middle of tourist shit like time square. 

Anyway, cig one hitters all day. Low key and saves weed.


----------



## MFB

I dont go east very much. But out west I think ya have to be a dumdum to get in trouble. There's always somewhere to take a few puffs.

Im more worried driving w it. I remember when CO first went rec, leaving the state w CO tags for road trips was like an invitation for cops to pull ya over.

I believe rec is legal in 11 states currently, and medical in 33 states. So I think most peeps see it akin to alcohol.

Once in Bogota I was smoking behind the bus station before a long ride. It was dumb of me. Cop rolled up, swallowed the joint. 'solo tobacco, solo tobacco!' (i smoke rollies) showed him my papers and baccy, he checked my pockets and pack a bit, but had my weed stashed in the tiny pocket of my sleeping bag, which was in its stuff sack. Definitely scary.


----------



## Spazz

The "new reality" was very heady when recreational was first legalized. 

I'm an old fart, so I kept doing doubletakes, like when I realized I had to go to the marijuana store when I had other plans because it would be irresponsible to run out of marijuana, not be able to get a decent night's sleep, and flake off on responsibilities the next day.

Anyway, I'm in Eureka. I smoke openly when it's not fire season and nobody cares, even though I don't think it's technically legal. Everybody else does it.

It's more than a little bit sad to be sitting in my car at the 14th St. parking lot in Redwood Park, smoking ganja all by my lonesome while parked between two cars containing two other sets of old hippies smoking all by their lonesomes.

What a waste of perfectly good weed and perfectly good people.

I've tried to share a handful of times, but I either get looked at as if I was a dangerous and crazy person or else demeaned for smoking the cheapest stuff at the dispensary.

Oh, well. When in 2019, you do what the 2019ese do. Sharing lighters, papers, and little pipes is a way to make human connections anyway. 

When the rains came last year (after the Camp Fire), everybody was laughing and celebrating and sharing dry lighters and matches.

I'm hoping that the six little plants we're allowed to grow are going to help the commercialization of cannabis somewhat. I like to garden and it's a very fun, rewarding little plant to grow. 

I hate to see the old growers losing their farms because of regulations and abatements and laws I only partially understand. 

It's complicated.


----------



## benton

It is not illegal to smell like marijuana...


----------



## VariedValue

In many places it's probable cause and some can even take you in just for the smell if it's your car and tag you w a DUI


----------



## beersalt

Eh, it's really hit or miss.

I choose to smoke in public, if I see people in the public I'm currently in- smoking.

It's best not to take it upon yourself to know how lax that area is. ESPECIALLY if you are a traveler, and people can tell.

I've gotten a ticket in fucking Eugene, OR within the last couple of years for hitting a weed pipe. That was mainly due to the heavy disgruntlement with travelers in that area of the state, I believe.. Still bullshit, none the less. 

Friends of mine have almost been arrested in NH for toking behind the hotel they were staying in.

I was thrown in Jail over a ticket I got passing through Nebraska for the ride I was in having weed inside..

Better safe, than sorry.
Find a nook in some trees and blaze it. Then go out in Public. Unless you're in California- it seems.


----------



## LEAN

All legal states say that you can't smoke in public but whenever I roll through, ALL you can smell is weed on every corner. I was in Denver 1.5 years ago and all the homeless guys on the corner were blazing joints and blunts, so YMMV.

I have noticed that the bigger the city, usually has more crime for the cops to deal with. They usually don't hassle you unless your blatantly making it obvious.


----------



## Barf

Every time the wife and I go to Spokane, WA we make a point to smoke a joint in that park where they had the World's Fair and big clock tower. We've never had any one give us guff.

Montana is pretty relaxed. It is just a medical state, but people don't seem to care.

I like to smoke a joint when I'm out for a stroll. As long as you're minding your own business and using a little discretion, no one seems to care.


----------



## benton

VariedValue said:


> In many places it's probable cause and some can even take you in just for the smell if it's your car and tag you w a DUI


Yes, those are certainly possibilities.


----------



## Hobo richard

I have alwas smoked in broad daylight on walks both urban and rural. I hit a one hitter type pipe so my body language looks cigarette lighting-like. Only rarely have people talked to me and expected an answer with a lung-full. I never really cared about getting in trouble, however my good friend and old hippy actually did a year for a single joint in 1969...


----------



## Ramblin Blues

Moonbaby said:


> In NY you can smoke weed in Manhattan and no one looks twice. It’s been decriminalized and the cops don’t really give you trouble.
> California I imagine people giving the least amounts of fuck depending where you are
> And that also goes for the other states that have legalized it for recreational use.
> I always see a sign in legal states that say
> People are not allowed to smoke in public But only in a private residence.
> 
> My question is
> What has been your experience smoking weed in America in different states ?
> Is it a regional attitude or is it more
> Person by person basis.
> Are people indifferent or perturbed?
> Obviously I’m not talking about smoking a j
> In the front of an elementary school when the kids come out.
> 
> I like to smoke when I travel and I’m always anxious of the reaction I will get.
> I take edibles as well but sometimes those aren’t always available.
> 
> Also I didn’t grow up a stoner
> I started smoking into my twenties so I don’t have the usually instincts lol.
> 
> This is all because I want to smoke my weed vape (not an oil cartridge but actual grass) in the parking lot of this motel in Wyoming and am probably overthinking it lol.


----------



## Ramblin Blues

I live in Portland where it has been legal for awhile. I discretely smoke pot in a lot of settings. Cops aren’t super strict. Law is like alcohol—not supposed to smoke in public but no one is gonna mess with you. Avoid downtown


Moonbaby said:


> In NY you can smoke weed in Manhattan and no one looks twice. It’s been decriminalized and the cops don’t really give you trouble.
> California I imagine people giving the least amounts of fuck depending where you are
> And that also goes for the other states that have legalized it for recreational use.
> I always see a sign in legal states that say
> People are not allowed to smoke in public But only in a private residence.
> 
> My question is
> What has been your experience smoking weed in America in different states ?
> Is it a regional attitude or is it more
> Person by person basis.
> Are people indifferent or perturbed?
> Obviously I’m not talking about smoking a j
> In the front of an elementary school when the kids come out.
> 
> I like to smoke when I travel and I’m always anxious of the reaction I will get.
> I take edibles as well but sometimes those aren’t always available.
> 
> Also I didn’t grow up a stoner
> I started smoking into my twenties so I don’t have the usually instincts lol.
> 
> This is all because I want to smoke my weed vape (not an oil cartridge but actual grass) in the parking lot of this motel in Wyoming and am probably overthinking it lol.


----------



## Nowhere

I prefer to smoke out of an apple on the road; when approached by butt-goblins you can calmly eat, dispose, or let it be!

Once I was given a half ounce, then under the circumstance, elected to be dropped off on the Ohio interstate. I was immediately picked up by highway patrol. Being coherent, and also my first recent encounter within the state, they decided to run me into the closest town. Unfortunately [wink wink], they did not have enough room in their trunk to put my 30 liter backpack and needed to check it for "safety." Even though I was illegally on the highway, I wasn't sure if they had the right to search my pack unless they were actually arresting me. They asked to search and I said no.. then they put cuffs on me and put me in front of the dash cam. They asked if they could search my bag, as if they didn't just ask me! That is a non-human offense; therefore they definitely deserve no respect after acting like a bot. I told them if they wanted to do the paperwork, then arrest me, otherwise they weren't searching my bag. Behold, they found room in their trunk.

Whenever I am hitching a ride with the police, I usually feel comfortable enough to discuss weed with them. I like to know their personal opinions, and gently remind them of the absurdity of waging a "War on Drugs." 

My advice: remember in your heart that ganja is medicine; it will help you act righteously when confronting dickheads. 

One surprising use for marijuana is for hunger suppression < THC-v strains>


----------



## Lamentations

I find it isn't really celebrated in WA, where it's legal. People are just kind of used to it. In MPLS it was medical, I think, but people weren't going to share with some bum for the life of them. I didn't really meet many hippies.

When I lived in TN, it was illegal, and people were sharing with whoever they thought wouldn't report them. A lot of people smoked rolling tobacco, so I just smoked weed walking down the street. I don't really see how people can tell the difference.


----------



## EvaUnitOne

Yeah, and not the best experiences. I have once started to laugh so hard that my friends thought that I am crying and started to say that everything will be good, Dan, don't worry. People around us were just staring in silence lol!


----------



## EvaUnitOne

EvaUnitOne said:


> Yeah, and not the best experiences. I have once started to laugh so hard that my friends thought that I am crying and started to say that everything will be good, Dan, don't worry. People around us were just staring in silence lol!


That experience has traced a line in my experience with substances, never go for ganja in public. Better go for something soft from mail order soft weed and you will be ok, just relaxed. Ganja is driving you crazy and it’s easy to do something that you would not normally do. Anyway, be careful because we are still talking about drugs.


----------



## Hobo Corncob

It's legal here to smoke anywhere you can smoke tobacco in public. You're allowed 30grams in your possesion (an ounce is 28grams so there's a bit of wiggleroom) and I'm allowed to grow four plants. 

Canada may be colder than my ex wife's heart but we've got legal weed to keep us warm! 🤘😎


----------



## Spazz

I left Eureka because it is not 215/SB420 compliant.

Just a heads up. Got to protect my doctor on this one, because his hippocratic oath supercedes prop 64.

That's kind of what 4/20 is all about. If prop 64 says only six plants and your doctor knows you're going to die without your green leaf therapy, the doc is going to lose their license or go to prison.

Cuz ya never cure the goose that lays the Golden Egg.

If Ganja is all you need, it's doable, but I got out. 

Your life is worth more than your stuff. I just lost a really cool ex husband to severe endocannabinoid deficiency and "normal" wasn't worth it.


----------



## ulrikesembler

I believe that if smoking marijuana is legal, people should not prevent it. If they discourage smoking and condemn smoking, it means they are going against the law.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

I do edibles. Especially in public. Problem solved


----------



## GreenHands

In northern california, I've pretty much never been told anything by a civilian in my 15 years of daily smoking, including in the car, my neighbors, new friends, or anybody in public. I literally drove for the first time with my dad at 15 years old high as shit, took my drivers test high as shit, high school high as shit, every job I've ever worked high as shit, you name it. No moment was spared (not even trips via airplane). One time, I was in a parking lot at a great, but cringey rich-hippie farmers market, and I'd just parked and took a hit of the bowl, when a couple came to my window and aggressively stated that I hit their car on the way into the parking lot, and that they can see me smoking pot and wont say anything to the pigs if I give them my info. I was young and gave them my insurance info, then called my insurance and told them they were on a good one and to ignore them. I've also gotten pulled over driving on federal property (to a beach by the GG bridge) while taking a hit from the pipe, and literally while exhaling, I see blue and red lights in the rearview mirror right behind me. After a thorough one hour car and person search, they threatened a DUI but only wrote my friend and I tickets that never ended up coming in the system. They took all of our nice glass, big jar of flower and my taser flashlight, a few hundred dollars worth of stuff. Nothing ever came of it. White privilege? Most likely. Is it right? Fuck no. But I wasn't about to become a roadside lawyer when I was obviously in the wrong and about to get off the hook. So, some things have happened for sure, but not bad for the (estimated) 50+ lbs I've put into my lungs, lots of that in public.

Dabs in public can look pretty sketchy, especially when you are like me and have a loud purple torch and a nectar collector, sucking up some amber goo out of a shallow glass container, then promptly nodding out hahaha. If anyone ever saw, they'd probably think we're dope fiends, maybe they are right. 

I also smoke most days but people say you cant really tell I'm even high, so maybe it's the tolerance or maybe just the comfortability of being inebriated, but it doesn't debilitate me like it does to others. I recently had two friends (who don't smoke at all) take a 5mg edible t and they had a reaction straight up like a bad acid trip, possibly fueled by each other's fear, but still. If I took a 5mg edible, I wouldn't even feel it. Only other time I've seen someone so scared and disconnected from reality was from a 4g dose of mushrooms.

I think in this community, were all especially aware that laws are often not so black and white, and sometimes you just get lucky. Also, technically, laws don't reaaaallllly apply until you get caught.

Thats my 2c


----------



## The Toecutter

I prefer extracting tobacco from cheap cigarettes and filling them with weed, for smoking it in public. The smell is still produced, but from a long enough distance no one can tell you're smoking weed.

If complete stealth consumption is desired, you really can't beat edibles.

One of my favorite ways to imbibe intoxicants in public is the following recipe:

-save your marijuana stems until you have enough to stuff a 750mL liquor bottle. Wrap the stems in coffee filters, making sure not to tear them or punch holes in them. Stuff an empty liquor bottle with them. Pour in liquor from another bottle until it is full. Cap tightly, and store in a cool, dark place for at least 1 month. When you are ready to consume it, remove the bottle from storage. You now have THC-infused liquor, thanks to the THC from the stems leeching into the hooch. I use Anejo Tequila for this, but anything with a strong flavor should work for creating this ingredient, albeit any deviation from what I use may not go well with what I describe below

-With the infused liquor, pour it into a new bottle. Get every last drop(it will take time given the filters are stuffing the bottle). For the following drink, you will need 3 shots. Put the bottle in the freezer for at least 4 hours.

-Freeze one ice cube of lemon juice, one ice cube of lime juice. This plus enough lime sherbert need to be mixed in a blender with the 3 chilled shots of weed-infused liquor to make about 24 oz.

-Once blended, pour into a plastic Steak 'n Shake cup. Add straw. Slurp and enjoy.

Now you have an alcoholic-THC-infused beverage that looks like a Lime Freeze and passes as a lime freeze to anyone looking your way. It even tastes the part. I used to walk around or ride my bike while consuming this beverage. Not even police were any the wiser. But you can't use too much alcohol or it won't taste right and it will start to smell like alcohol because the alcohol melts everything else quickly(which is why you put it in the freezer, to reduce the temperature difference between ingredients and delay melting anything). 3 shots is the most I would recommend for 24oz of the drink. The drink is for stealth consumption, and if anymore consumption of alcohol is desired, it is recommended to have a few shots or beers or whatever your choice before taking this drink out in public. 3 shots of this liquor will get you a mellow weed buzz, plus an alcohol buzz. Obviously, the stronger the weed the more THC you will get into the alcohol.

If I had LSD liquid, I could have added it to it as well. Same with crushed MDMA crystals. So many possibilities with this drink.

The only downside is it takes a LOT of stems to do this. About 6 ounces of them for one 750mL liquor bottle, which will yield about 1/2 a bottle of infused liquor. But you know, waste not, want not. This is an awesome use for weed stems.


----------

